# Scribblefox Suits



## Alastair (Jun 21, 2010)

I just submitted my commission request to One Fur All Studios today for a full suit.  No details like bulging muscles, antlers, or fur tattoo patterns.  Just a basic suit and fur pattern.  

For those of you who own scribblefox fursuits, my question is, how long did it take for you to eventually receive your suit after placing the first commission request (from the time you clicked "submit" on the commission page, to the time it took for them to give you a quote, to the time it took for them to get started on your suit, to the time they finished and you received it)?

I'm currently saving up bit-by-bit from my paycheck to afford the down payment (depending on whatever the quote will be), and some insight as to how much time I'll have to keep saving up while I wait for the suit's completion would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 21, 2010)

Apparently Scribble has a reputation for taking an exceedingly long amount of time to get suits done.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm getting a suit done. I submitted in feb. the projected completion is fall. I like him though. He's nice and he's pretty quick to answer emails (unless on vacation)


----------



## Alastair (Jun 21, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I'm getting a suit done. I submitted in feb. the projected completion is fall. I like him though. He's nice and he's pretty quick to answer emails (unless on vacation)



Hmm, that doesn't sound too bad.  That could allow enough time to accumulate the payment and probably debut it just in time for FC11.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I dunno what his schedule is right now. I know he was working hard on preAC stuff and is on vacation now, but myeah I dunno. the suits are worth the wait in my opinion.


----------



## Deo (Jun 26, 2010)

How well does the jaw move on one of Scribble's heads?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 27, 2010)

From what I've seen, it's not a very fluid motion.


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had two scribble fox suits, both were well done. The jaws on both suits work great once you adjust to fit you best, very easy to do btw. Im shocked to hear that he is returning email fast, seems he had email problems or was out of town or some other excuse lol. As far as how long, My first suit I got very fast, he was at a slow point and I was bugging him every day allmost it was about 7months for that one, The one i have now was slower, More detail and all but I dont think that had anything to do with his time in making it. This one was just over a year, and that came from bothering him about it about every month for the first 1/2 of the year then at least every other week the rest of the time. He was late on both suits, but the new suit was late on two different dead lines.. I missed my first con in my new suit because of this it came the day after i got home from it. 

 As for how there made, I would say he dose a great job but there are a few small things I would make sure he dose. First would be make sure he dose a searge on every seam... Next would be if you have a detached tail, he makes a hole for the tail, make sure he cuts this hole as small as possible as it is easy to see a gape if anyone messes with your tail while you are walking around, lets face it its going to happen. I have fixed those two problems, the tail isue is an easy fix but the seams takes a while to go over by hand if you dont have him do it up front, he only did about 1/2 of mine and the ones that were not started to pull loose till i fixed them my self. The heads can't be better, there a plastic frame that will expand to fit your head really nice, get more air inside them then the hood style do and depending on your head you can put a small fan in the nose. He dose a good job with matching up feet paws to legs and all.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2010)

*Average wait time*
2 years. :V

To me, Scribble suits are okay cookie-cutters suits. Not OMFG awesome, but okay. They are clean looking when seen in person.
I found myself fixing a lot of them during AC this past summer.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 10, 2010)

myeah apparently way back when he was in an answering email modd. I'm starting to try and get a hold of him to find out where the hell I am on the list...ah well.


----------

